# Distorsionador de imagen



## GTK (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola, alguien me podria echar una mano en esto. necesito un distorsionador para camaras de vigilancia, (o como crear uno) en plan que yo entro en un local con camaras de video y se les distorsionara la imagen, no es para cometer ningun delito sino para ayudar a una compañera que en el trabajo la tienen vigilada a todas horas.
O sino de audio ya que tambien tiene micros.
Agur!


----------



## zopilote (Feb 28, 2008)

Un poco de luz hacia las camaras bastara, una linterna con tripode hara su trabajo.


----------



## GTK (Feb 28, 2008)

La idea es buena, pense en ello pero si viniera algun tecnico a ver la instalación se daria cuenta.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2008)

En donde esta presa tu amiga? ;-)


----------



## El nombre (Feb 28, 2008)

Un laser de bolsillo ( en todo a 1€ puedes cargar) bien encarada tiene unos efectos sorprendentes. 

Cualquier tecnico se daria cuenta, hagas lo que hagas. (yo no) si esta buena igual le coloco un enlace por microondas  a 2Gbits


----------



## GTK (Mar 6, 2008)

Weno si os interesa tiene unos 50 años, pero muy buena gente.jaja. yo escuche ablar de un sistema por ondas o campo electromacnetico q distorsiona la camar y el cable por el cual corre la información a una cierta distancia, o un artilujio q colocado al lado de el cable distorsiona la imagen, pero no se como funciona si por onadas o creando un campo elecrtomagnetico o nose...

Trabaja en una nave industrial un poco grande i debe tener unas 6 o 7 camaras dicen los propietarios q es por seguridad pero a la q se entretiene le llama la gefa, q casualidad... se save q la gefa tiene una tv en su casa con las imagenes de las camaras, supongo q ira via internet. alguna solucion via interner? 
Agur!


----------



## electronica-2000 (Abr 2, 2008)

ponele en el lente un papel o un celofan arrugado....o si tiene una lente para ajustar desajustala girandola 2,3 o 4 vueltas hacia la izquierda o derecha.
saludos


----------

